# Need Legal help regarding Cats and BB guns



## Imp12 (Dec 21, 2010)

Firstly i'm thrilled to have found a Pet Forum!! 

Now down to serious business. I need some help regarding someone who is shooting my cats with a BB gun ( pellet Gun). The reason i know is that they actually showed me the gun AND told me they are shooting them. What does the Law in the UK say about the use of BB guns on Domesticated cats? 

She and i Quote '' certain person sent rspca round saying id been shooting there cats with a bb gun.showed officer the plastic toy gun and she said thats fine carry on using it cos it wouldnt hurt a thing'' Put that on FB as a warning to me. 

NOW as a cat lover this horrifies me. I need clear legislation as i will be taking it further but I cannot find definitive answers on the web. Anyone that can help me?

I know for a fact that its not true and the RSPCA would not condone that kind of behaviour. I can go on with things she told me that was apparently 'law ' about cats, which in the past I have disproved.


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

I really dont know but didnt want to read and run.. hope someone has some advice for you 
Oh and Welcome


----------



## MatildaG (Nov 8, 2010)

What a disgusting person to do that and brag about it. I'm not sure I could hold myself back if I knew who they were.

I'm sorry I can't help you on the legalities but I just wanted to say I hope there is some kind of law in place that you can use to take action against this person - if there isn't there flipping should be.

I'd also advise taking a screen grab of her Facebook status while that comment is still on there should you need it as evidence. You say you think she's lying about the RSPCA going round, have you rung them?

I'm sure someone who knows more about this tye of sitution will be along soon! Good luck.

MG x


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

MatildaG said:


> I'd also advise taking a screen grab of her Facebook status while that comment is still on there should you need it as evidence.
> 
> MG x


This is a very good idea!! :thumbup:
Hope its sorted soon what an Evil Cow she must be


----------



## Imp12 (Dec 21, 2010)

I actually have 3 screen shots of the comment made on Facebook and have forwarded it to the RSPCA. I also know they came round cause I saw the inspector in the car outside her house... This is the same person who tried to tell me to keep them inside till i reminded her of the Cats free roaming act. I'm currently researching Cat Law. I have kept a diary of my cats behaviour as i know all of them personally. Anyone that says a cat has no personality is sorely mistaken... But i'm not going to let this rest... She is a Cruel cruel person.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Is it a plastic gun? You sure you're not mixing up a pellet gun with a kids toy gun that shoots little plastic balls? Have your cats been hit ... needed vet treatment?

I don't blame you being angry, whatever your answers ... it's one of the many reasons why my kitties are indoor only pets. Some people can be very cruel.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

i really dont know whaty to do? cal the rspca/call police with evidence? 

id 100p% keep your cats indoors, these bloody idiots could take A Eye out


----------



## Imp12 (Dec 21, 2010)

Aurelia said:


> Is it a plastic gun? You sure you're not mixing up a pellet gun with a kids toy gun that shoots little plastic balls? Have your cats been hit ... needed vet treatment?
> 
> I don't blame you being angry, whatever your answers ... it's one of the many reasons why my kitties are indoor only pets. Some people can be very cruel.


I cannot be 100% sure about the type of gun... its a pellet gun aka bb gun or that is what was on the box she showed me and also what she told me. Regardless of that it could lodge into their eye and ears and really cause some harm.. especially if shot at close range regardless. I have been shot by these Pellet / BB guns and they leave a small but really sore bruise. Sometimes breaking skin and bleeding

I cannot keep them indoors as I rehomed my precious Lad and he is an out door cat. the others tend to stay indoors and only venture out on occation. Besides I don't like keeping them indoors as they are afterall cats.

They are my babies, i cannot have kids so my pets ARE my kids... I'm thinking of taking it up with the police after new year pending on what the RSPCA does. There are a few avenues that i'm thinking of taking as well. But like i said i will not let this rest


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Imp12 said:


> I cannot be 100% sure about the type of gun... its a pellet gun aka bb gun or that is what was on the box she showed me and also what she told me. Regardless of that it could lodge into their eye and ears and really cause some harm.. especially if shot at close range regardless. I have been shot by these Pellet / BB guns and they leave a small but really sore bruise. Sometimes breaking skin and bleeding
> 
> I cannot keep them indoors as I rehomed my precious Lad and he is an out door cat. the others tend to stay indoors and only venture out on occation. Besides I don't like keeping them indoors as they are afterall cats.
> 
> They are my babies, i cannot have kids so my pets ARE my kids... I'm thinking of taking it up with the police after new year pending on what the RSPCA does. There are a few avenues that i'm thinking of taking as well. But like i said i will not let this rest


I have a outdoor cat and if I HAVE too I keep him indoors, this is a Have to situation, say they shoot him and take his eye out?


----------



## Imp12 (Dec 21, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> I have a outdoor cat and if I HAVE too I keep him indoors, this is a Have to situation, say they shoot him and take his eye out?


That is exactly my greatest fear!! Like i said i know my cats behaviours inside out... a few weeks ago one came running back from that direction looking like a dog attacked it...

When i stroked her to calm her down i could feel definite lumps on her. and its not the first time.

None of my cats are malicious or dangerous, they are the most affectionate creatures I know!! thats why i'm upset.!! how can one person do so much harm to innocent creatures... The more i think about it the more i think that woman that just dumped the cat in the dustbin should have had a longer sentence!


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

some snippets from British Legislation

(courtesy of DEFRA)


> Section 9 of the Animal Welfare Act 2006 (the Act)
> you must take all reasonable steps to ensure that
> you meet the following needs that your cat has,
> which are set out in the Act as follows:
> ...


 she is violating E at least



> (1)A person commits an offence if-
> 
> (a)an act of his, or a failure of his to act, causes an animal to suffer,
> 
> ...


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

Whatever the law says about this… whatever the RSPCA do or don't do with this person… I would seriously reconsider keeping your cats indoors. A BB gun today, an air rifle tomorrow, a poisoned cat the next day. You might "win" from this person, your cat never will, cats never do.

I know your cats are used to going outdoors and I understand your wish to let them remain going outdoors, but are you providing a safe environment for them when you _know_ this idiot is shooting at them?

Think about it…. You get in touch with the rspca… assuming they even do anything… assuming they involve the police… let's say she gets a caution and her BB gun is removed. Do you think she will just accept that? Do you think that will make her see the error in her ways and turn her around 180 degrees into a good citizen?

I don't think it will - if anything I think it may just make things worse for the cats. The chances are very high she will just lay low for a month or two then put a bit of poison down for your cats - or worse. People do physically attack cats. It's heart breaking to see.

Your cats _can_ be trained to stay indoors, it would initially give them a few weeks to a month of light to moderate stress to be kept indoors. But they would be safe, and a month from now they won't even miss going outdoors anymore.

Of course though it's your shout… just don't forget if this neighbour ultimately means harm to your cat, there is zero way you can stop that happening except to keep them indoors.

Fight this by all means, in fact I enocurage you to fight this.... just make sure your cats are safe before you do so. Because poisoning a cat or kicking its head in is SO much easier (and harder to trace) than hitting them with a BB gun.

(apologies in advance if the last line appears brutal, it is the reality when cat's get caught in the middle of some neighbourhood row)


----------



## goldleaf (Oct 13, 2010)

it may be worth noting that if its leaving marks of lumps then its probably more seriuous. the round plastic pellets are from 'airsoft' guns. generally less power and pretty harmless, although at close range can be painfull but wont break skin. or you may be talking about an air rifle which shoots lead pellets, often used for pest control and can be fatal. 

god only knows why you wojuld have this person on your facebook? mine is my friends only, not a popularity excersise.

in general the rspca are pretty powerless i would go to the police with the evidence you havethey are the people who can advise you on the law


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Do you have a garden at all? If so, would it be possible for you to put up some sort of catproofing to keep your cats confined to your house and garden/yard? I have recently put up catproofing to keep my cats confined to my garden. This was due to harrassment from a miserable old goat of a neighbour who complained about muddy paw prints on his patio :arf::eek6: I feel so much better knowing that my cats are protected from further persecution from the Evil Ones next door. The worry isn't worth it.


----------



## RebeccaArmstrong (May 23, 2008)

Hi 
What a horrible situation :-(

Under the animal welfare (2006) act you are protected for this, the act protects animals from 'unnecessary suffering' which this is, it is being done with the intention to hurt the animal and with no good cause from what you have said. The act applies to anyone an any animal so this would be the act you woudl need to make a complaint under

Unnecessary suffering
(1) A person commits an offence if-
(a) an act of his, or a failure of his to act, causes an animal to suffer,
(b) he knew, or ought reasonably to have known, that the act, or failure to
act, would have that effect or be likely to do so,
(c) the animal is a protected animal, and
(d) the suffering is unnecessary

here is the full act 
http://www.publications.parliament.uk/pa/cm200506/cmbills/058/2006058.pdf

In my experience (and I am not trying to be controvesial here or take this thread on a different track) but the RSPCA are not brilliant, i would advise you to read the act and then ask them to look at it from this. The RSPCA are there to bring the act to life but the act also makes it illegal to cause such suffering therefore you need to get as much evidence as you can - including a vet report I would say (if you want to take this as a legal case - the vet needs to confirm that there has been suffering either through injury or stress) and then go back to the RSPCA and ask them to investigate it under this section of the act and take the necessary action

if there has been no harm to the cat - ie it is attempted but not injured then I think you will have a tougher job

Hope that helps


----------



## Imp12 (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks for all the responses guys. Yes I agree that i would have to keep them in for a bit. Thank goodness they tend to stay in when its cold outside or just stay in our garden.

The problem is i'm not the only one on the estate with cats. I also had a response from the RSPCA They told me that they had a word with her and advised her to only use a water pistol ( which is EXACTLY what i told her to use as it wont harm the cats and would probably teach them to stay out) and that she is not to use the BB gun.

Unfortunatly by putting that status on FB, legally it gives me enough evidence to prove that she has been shooting at cats. I'm involving the police ( hubby is a ex Copper) and also the housing people (Army Accomodation) She out and out proved yet again that she is a lier. The only reason she is on my FB is that our husbands work toghether. And I dont trust her, if that makes sense


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

husbands!! OMG i thought it was a teenager you were talking about!! 

why would a grown woman be shooting anything? the mind boggles 

in that case id have to bring on my mean kung fu super moves and take her out!!!

i would definetely keep all cats inside, make sure they have plenty of toys, invest in a cat tree or two and plug in a feliway diffuser or two. cats are adaptable creatures, it wont cause them any harm.


----------



## Imp12 (Dec 21, 2010)

With toys i take it you mean the boxes they come in? LOL My house has more cat toys in than a house full of toddlers!!

The woman is over 50 if that helps. IF only it was a teenager. i think i could have dealt with it more easy than with this.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I would put some cat proof fencing up. You can do it yourself quite cheaply if you have already high fencing.
It must be very hard having a neighbour like her.
I hope you can find a way out of this.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Why on earth would Anyone, let alone a 50year old women own one of these and shoot at cats???? 

I dont understand, maybe she has mental health issues???


----------



## CDC (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi

The deliberate injuring of a cat is considered to be criminal damage as far as I am aware under the Criminal Damage Act 1971.

If you neighbour shoots and injures your cat, you would be able to report this to the police and they would investigate - however if nobody saw your neighbour shoot the cat you have limited proof. Unfortunately the threats may not suffice as proof.

I would suggest you contact your local police as well as the RSPCA as at the very least this could be considered anti-social behaviour as your neighbour is making threats of a sort.

This leaflet from Cats Protection has some good information: http://www.hollyoakvets.com/cats/cats_protection=535-cats_and_law.pdf


----------



## buffington (Nov 6, 2010)

just read this thread (been deorating the kitchen) There must be something wrong mentally with this woman if she brags about it.


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

No I do not think it is legal and I would be informing the doctors about her psychotic behavior as she could be a danger to the public too... hope you get it sorted. Your poor cats!


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

Imp12 said:


> I agree that i would have to keep them in for a bit. Thank goodness they tend to stay in when its cold outside or just stay in our garden.


I'll be very blunt with you... keeping them in for a bit... I hope for your cats sake she has a very short memory ... do you want to take the chance that come spring she just posions them then? I really don't see what keeping them in for a bit would solve.



Imp12 said:


> I also had a response from the RSPCA They told me that they had a word with her and *advised her to only use a water pistol *( which is EXACTLY what i told her to use as it wont harm the cats and would probably teach them to stay out) and that she is not to use the BB gun.


Although mindless violence is never justified -- is there a reason why this woman she feels she is justified to use a BB gun or why the rspca are recommending a water pistol? It sounds to me like there is some kind of pi$$ing on the patio, $hitting on the lawn, wrecking the flower beds, bullying their old cat in its garden type of thing going on here????

I have been involved in a few cases of cat poisoning (and other violence to cats) and the vast majority of the time if you dig just below the surface there is almost always issues of the cats being "pests" (fair enough, they are just cats doing normal cat things, but they are doing them in other peoples' gardens and people can get very pi$$ed off when cats are spoiling their pleasure of their gardens).


----------



## goldleaf (Oct 13, 2010)

Tje said:


> I have been involved in a few cases of cat poisoning (and other violence to cats) and the vast majority of the time if you dig just below the surface there is almost always issues of the cats being "pests" (fair enough, they are just cats doing normal cat things, but they are doing them in other peoples' gardens and people can get very pi$$ed off when cats are spoiling their pleasure of their gardens).


we see the same thing a lot too. people never understand that the pet they adore so much can be messing in the garden of a toddler etc. this can be enough to drive people to do mean cruel things to pets. maybe a cat run is a considered choice here? you can get small ones on ebay for a few hundred. sure is cheaper than going to court etc.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

goldleaf said:


> we see the same thing a lot too. people never understand that the pet they adore so much can be messing in the garden of a toddler etc. this can be enough to drive people to do mean cruel things to pets. maybe a cat run is a considered choice here? you can get small ones on ebay for a few hundred. sure is cheaper than going to court etc.


I absoultey agree on both counts.

A cat run can indeed be bought cheaply off ebay and assembled in no time.

And cats can be (are often) pests. That isn't a very popular view point on a cat forum, lol, I almost got lynched the last time I said it... but a lot of violence towards cats stems from the nuisance factors cats create for neighbours. And many cat owners, when told by their neighbours that their cat is creating nuisance and damage, well they just shrug their shoulders and say words to the effect of "what the eff am i supossed to do, he isn't a dog, I can't train him". This too often leads to air rifles, poisoning and beat up cats. Sad, but true.


----------



## EricamacSG1 (Jan 5, 2011)

This is pure cruelty to an animal and the RSPCA will warn the person in question if this anti-social behaviour continues. There is no question that no one should shot at any animal with any sort of gun even it was a spud gun, it is a projectile object traveling at high speed it hurts and can do damage = cruelty to a defenceless animal.

Good luck sorting this issue out.


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

IF you know who it is phone the police as BB guns as well as any gun is against the law less you have a permit


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

I have recently catproofed my garden due to a belligerent neighbour. Best thing I have ever done. No more stress and worry and the cats are happier and more secure too.:thumbup:


----------

